# Blurry text



## Mblakley (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm new to screen printing and have a question. I recently printed shirts for my church, using a speedball screen printing kit. For the most part the shirts came out ok, but after running around 30 shirts, the text on the bottom of the shirt started to get blurry. I printed directly on the shirt no off contact, and tried flooding/not flooding the screen, and still got the same results. I'm getting ready to make more shirts and I don't want to run into the same problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

In some circumstances ink can start to build up on the shirt side of the screen. When this happens, clean the ink off of the shirt side of the screen.

What is the mesh count of your screen? You might do better with a higher mesh count / finer screen.

You could also try a bit of off contact. You can just tape a coin to each corner of the screen.

See what works for you. But if it happens again, stop and clean the screen, as you need to get the excess off the back of the screen.


----------

